# Serious Sam BFE, pretty decent



## Sunray (Jan 20, 2012)

A throw back to Doom II with the sheer number of enemies you can encounter.

I got it for 15 quid on steam, so if you see it discounted for that or less worth a punt if you like mowing down, what at times can only be described as enemy rain.

I'm nearing the end and its starting to get a bit silly, as they are really pushing the numbers.  Still pretty fun.


----------



## Corax (Jan 20, 2012)

I misread that as Serious Sam BFF.

Trying to crack the girly teen market maybe.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2012)

SS games are generally great fragfest fun, used to love playing 8 player over a lan on the first one back in the day...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2012)

That looks quite entertaining. 

Sadly I've just ordered Rage, but shall stick it on the list.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I am getting right near the end and its gone totally loopy.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Sadly I've just ordered Rage


----------

